# Can you lend a Hand at Peterborough ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Posted this elsewhere but just in case you haven't been reading the Peterborough thread here it is again.

If you are willing (and able lol) to lend a hand for 1 or 2 hours on the stand, meeting and greeting people, handing out flyers, chatting to other mhf members, whilst drinking Tea / Coffee (There may even be chockie biscuits available) then click on the following link and choose the National Motorhome show and then date and time slot you are happy to lend a hand for

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp

If you can do more than one slot then simply go back and do it again for the new time slot

There will be some publicity photos taken of the stand throughout the day so you might even be captured for posterity

Many thx in advance to all the people who do lend a hand


----------

